# Length of .270 win bullets



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Does anybody have or know where I can find the lengths of some of the more popular bullets tips for a .270 winchester in the 150 grain range. Nosler partition, Barnes, etc... I would like to figure a starting point for reloads based on my twist rate.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've always smoked a dummy round to find the over-all length for a particular bullet seated to touch the lands. Then I seat my loaded rounds .015 inches shorter. Given the fact that the 270 was designed to work well with bullets in the 130-150 grain range, the factory twist rate (most likely 1:10) will stabilize bullets of this length just fine.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Maybe I don't understand what you are asking for. Do you have a custom twist rate? The standard for the .270 is 1-10" as _Loke_ mentioned. All .277" bullets from 90 to 160 grains should stabilize in that twist rate. Consult your reloading manual for starting loads.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Pete,

No, I do not have a custom twist rate. It is just a 1:10. I know that you can shoot 90 to 150 pretty easily out of this gun. I was just wondering because I was looking at some data for another bullet I reload (.223/5.56) and it shows that a heavier (longer bullet) would perform a little better out of my gun. The .223/5.56 is just for the AR15 so I don't really mind because the performance I get out of that is fine for what I use it for. But, it got me wondering about the loads I plan on starting for the .270. I also know that heavier loads tend to have better accuracy in part because they are longer and stabalize better. I am planning on using 140-160 grains tips (not sure which ones yet) so I was looking to see the coralation between these bullets with the greenhill formula. I was looking at powder data and most of these loads are right on the border of the 2800 fps they use to decide which constant should be used in the formula. I know there are many things past deciding which bullet to use that affect accuracy but i will answer those questions when I get there.

Anyway I wanted to look at that information and see what it could tell me.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Loke said:


> I've always smoked a dummy round to find the over-all length for a particular bullet seated to touch the lands. Then I seat my loaded rounds .015 inches shorter.


I think that is the best advise as every gun is different, so you need to load a few and see how they shoot. As you know, if they are right you'll stack some holes on the paper.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The AR15 is a different animal when it comes to twist rate. Originally the .223 had a 1 in 12" twist that stabilized 40-55gr boattails, including the long military 55-gr tracer BT bullet and also 60-gr flatbase bullets. Speer made a short 70-gr semi-spitzer that also would stabilize. Notice the term short. The military 55-gr FMJ-BT bullet is called the M-193.

In the 1980's as combat planners saw the next theater of conflict move from the jungles of SE Asia to longer ranges of the north German plains and the advent of body armor by Com-Bloc troops, they thought they needed a new bullet that carried better at long range and incorporated a penetrator for body armor penetration. FN of Belgium created the 62-gr boattail SS-109 to do this and our version is the M-855. This new, long boattail bullet keyholes in the 1-12" twist and planners went with a 1-7". It will actually stabilize in a 1-10". 55s will shoot in this quicker twist, but theoretically can lose some accuracy or the thin jacketed varmint bullets will come apart from rotational stress enroute to the target.

As a result of this, newer AR15s incorporated the military twist of 1-7", or compromised with 1-8" or 1-9" to better shoot both M-193 55s and M-855 62s. Some bolt-action rifles have even followed suite. Therefore, reloading instructions for that caliber have to take into account both the old 1-12" and newer 1-7 to 1-9" twists when it comes to load data and which bullet can be shot in which twist rate.
However, I get excellent accuracy from 55-gr flatbase varmint bullets in my 1-9" AR and some report the same with 40-gr Nosler Ballistic Tips from 1-8" even, so the lighter bullets can work very well.

Recently target shooters have also used heavy match bullets of 68 to 80 grains for better wind-bucking characteristics at long ranges and the military has used some 77-gr match bullet loads for long range effectiveness as well (M-262 Mod I). These uses are best done with the 1-7" twist because 1-9" (or slower) won't stabilize most 70+ grain bullets.

When reloading for the .270 Winchester however, you don't have any of these issues to be concerned with because it uses the same 1-10" twist that it was introduced with in 1925 and all bullets are made accordingly. 140 grain is my favorite .270 bullet weight and IMO the best thing to ever happen to .270 bullet selection. I use ReLoder 22 powder currently.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Pete,

Your like an ecyclopedia of gun and ammunition information. Thank you for the information it is inciteful to say the least. 

I know you said you load a 140gr. What is your opinion on using a 150 gr. instead. Does the extra weight gain you anything for what you might lose in fps and down range accuracy. I was strongly leaning toward the 150 nosler partition it has a little better BC than the 140 with little if any loss in fps at the muzzle from everything I have read. I was thinking about the RL-19 for the powder just because of the case capacity is almost 100%, and seems to have decent accuracy according to charts I am reading.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The difference in trajectory is meaningless at sane hunting ranges. I have used the Hornady 140 BTSP since it was introduced, and have never been disappointed with it. I also use the Barnes 130 TSX and it has given me spectacular accuracy. I use H4831SC and my rifle shoots three shots into a single hole (when I'm having a good day). Find a load that shoots well in your rifle, and don't be concerned that this other bullet might have 2" less drop at 1000 yards. You probably shouldn't be shooting at big game that far away at any rate.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Because Nosler doesn't make a 140-gr Partition  I would go with the 150-gr Partition and not look back. I have used that bullet and it worked as good as anything on elk. If you just were going for deer, I probably would use the 130-gr Partition for slightly more velocity, if you want to stick to the Partition bullet. The 150 would be the best for both deer and elk and in reality your trajectory difference is fairly minimal. 150-gr .277" bullets have a sectional density virtually the same as the 180-gr .308" or 160-gr 7mm (.284") - a good neighborhood to be in.

The Barnes 130-gr TSX mentioned by _Loke_ is a horse of a different color due to its different construction and terminal behavior - therefore the 130-gr would be totally adequate for elk and other tough big game.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the help and all the information.

Nosler has a 140gr listed on there website. thats why I thought they made one.

http://www.nosler.com/index.php?p=15&b=270cal&s=90


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

If they now make 140 grain Partitions then: -*|*- -()/>- -/|\- *OOO* 


The 140-gr AccuBond is also a fabulous bullet from what I have read.
140-gr just neatly solves the 130 or 150 dilemma that some of us (like myself) go through.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I have loaded many Hornady 130 grain spire points. Once an accurate load was established, those bullets will do a number on anything from a jack rabbit to an elk. I was shooting them at around 2900 fps. No I didn't have a chrono, just going by what the book says for a powder charge. My barrel is longer than the test barrel used by Hornady, so I think I have the velocity. I tried several powders and found that IMR 4831 works very well. I would for sure not use a faster burning powder than this. I noticed the faster powders came up to high pressures too quickly. 

I have only used 130 grain bullets in my 270. They do very well. You may talk me into a 140 grain bullet, if there are any, but I don't want anything heavier for this caliber. I like the speed. 

I will confess, the reason I went with the Hornady bullets is the price. Further more, after using them for many years, I see no need to pay more. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

With the right load you can safely get the 140 BTSP from Hornady up to 3000 fps in a 22" barrel. That is according to my chronograph. My 130 TSX loads chronograph at 3100 in my 22" barrel, and a little more in my son's 24" barrel. I use H4831SC, it burns the same as H4831, but loads a whole lot easier.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

My 140-gr Ballistic Tip load runs 3000 fps on the nose with RL-22. I liked the way RL-22 metered over the original H-4831 I was using, but now they have the 4831 Short Cut version... :roll: Accuracy was the same and velocity was a tich higher with RL-22.
I agree - nothing faster than IMR 4831.


----------

